# Which UK banks are still allowing non-UK residents to open accounts?



## 1790260 (4 mo ago)

Quick question (hopefully) - is there an FSCS regulated bank that allows non UK residents to open an account? The two I knew of (Barclays and HSBC*) no longer seem to allow it.

I'd closed my old UK based sterling account some time ago as I use Wise - but they're not FSCS regulated.

*Edit: HSBC do allow but it looks like you have to be employed/self employed and I am neither.


----------



## elliottmarcj (4 mo ago)

I have yet to find any that allow this either. I'd like to open my daughter a UK bank account but unless we straight up lie about where we live it doesn't look possible.


----------

